# Cleaning under the seat



## squid611 (May 15, 2014)

I was wondering how to clean the mud out from under the seat since it gets pretty caked with mud every time I ride. Is it ok to spray a water hose in that area to clean it out? I know it obviously got there and didn't mess anything up in the process but I was just a little concerned.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yeah just make sure you've got a little die-electric grease on all your connections. And don't blast it w/ the pressure washer, just dig as much out as you can in bug chunks by hand and then let the water just kinda flush the rest out.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

its pretty dumb with the new ones. take the seat off and its this big open space straight to the motor. I took some carboard and placed allumium tape across it to block this. haven't tried it yet as i havent been riding in awhile.


----------



## wideawakejake (Sep 29, 2012)

i use a semi fine mist pattern and spray everything under the seat. when i have sprayed all the mud out, i take a leaf blower and blow all the water out and blow dry it. been doing this for 3 years and if my bike isnt mudding for the weekend, it looks brand new under there. no problems.

---------- Post added at 06:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:52 PM ----------

i also take the hose and stuff it into the fuel tank tub, and let it run for a while to purge all the mud and crap out of it.

---------- Post added at 06:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:55 PM ----------

dam, didnt see the date on that. been a while .:thinking:


----------

